# car rental



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their views re my question that, on reflection, if they would do the same again! Interesting!
We were lucky enough to find an apartment next year for two months and am now looking at ways and means of getting down to Lisbon and onwards to Caldas da Raina. We looked at Brittany Ferries but the charge of £800 return -2 people, small car - is a bit offputting to say the least, Plymouth/Roscoff is cheaper but then of course much further away. Overnight stays plus petrol need to be added.
Not much luck either with a car rental, charges vary between 1000-1400 Euro for the period. A pick-up at the airport is around €150.
Would any-one have alternative, constructive suggestions please. We are happy with a small car as we are only going to recce the area.


----------



## Camerashy (Mar 25, 2010)

Have you considered travelling from Lisbon airport to Caldas da Rainha by public transport? There is a shuttle bus from the airport to the main coach station at Sete Rios in Lisbon where you can get an express coach to Caldas da Rainha. These coaches are very cheap (probably less then €10 Euros each), air conditioned and very comfortable. You may then be able to pick up a reasonable car hire in Caldas.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*car hire*

Hi - We have been told about the coach to Caldas, these bus routes seem very good, we actually used them on the Leira-Nazare route and those were excellent so not a problem to use public service. We were told that perhaps we can get a rental car locally but discovered that at €30 per day they were actually dearer than picking up a car at Lisbon airport.
Just in case we go the public bus route, can you give me some info how to get the Caldas bus please once we arrive at Lisbon airport? 
many thanks.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*bus*



Camerashy said:


> Have you considered travelling from Lisbon airport to Caldas da Rainha by public transport? There is a shuttle bus from the airport to the main coach station at Sete Rios in Lisbon where you can get an express coach to Caldas da Rainha. These coaches are very cheap (probably less then €10 Euros each), air conditioned and very comfortable. You may then be able to pick up a reasonable car hire in Caldas.


Hi again - just read the whole message, silly me, the instructions are there!!! It must be the cold weather!


----------

